# choking on food



## tishka (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello .... I have been this last week starting to choke on food when I eat. The weird thing is my throat doesn't look bigger than it has for months. Back history is that endo took me off levo the last six weeks....she is running tests for different antibodies. I do have two small nodules on thyroid. It's getting scary cuz its hard to eat . Has anyone else had this issue ? My throat doesn't hurt ... But my voice is a little hoarse . 
Thanks


----------



## Meow2580 (Oct 13, 2011)

My throat doesn't hurt and I am not hoarse, but I seem to swallow food wrong a lot lately (like it goes down the wrong pipe) and it causes me to choke. I am not sure if this is the same thing or not.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

tishka said:


> Hello .... I have been this last week starting to choke on food when I eat. The weird thing is my throat doesn't look bigger than it has for months. Back history is that endo took me off levo the last six weeks....she is running tests for different antibodies. I do have two small nodules on thyroid. It's getting scary cuz its hard to eat . Has anyone else had this issue ? My throat doesn't hurt ... But my voice is a little hoarse .
> Thanks


I did once upon a time. This also causes snoring and sleep apnea "sometimes!"

You might want to call your endo and let her know of this development.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Andros said:


> You might want to call your endo and let her know of this development.


Yes.

I was very upset about having surgery, but had an..."enlightening" experience the week before my surgery date wherein I ate too fast, choked, and vomited.

It's been much better since the thyroid eviction.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I choke when my meds are too high


----------



## tishka (Oct 4, 2011)

Gosh everyone thank you for responding...I got real scared Thursday night while resting on couch I choked on my own saliva ... Scared my hubby and he said the same thing call endo...so talked with her yesterday and she set up a swallow test for me ...takes pictures of my throat. It's weird cuz it feels like I have a tight turtle neck on...getting scared.


----------

